# Je recherche un vieux boitier de liaison entre un LC 630 et



## olisables (25 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je recherche un vieux boitier de liaison entre un LC 630 et une imprimante HP 4 M Plus,

Je suis nouveau sur ce site, salut a tous.

OLISABLES


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2013)

Tu pourrais préciser le type de liaison entre l'imprimante et le Mac ? Série ? Ethernet ? Autre ?


----------



## olisables (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je crois que c'est un boitier Apple Talk avec fil vers le mac et 2 sorties vers l'imprimante, des sorties à 3 broches.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2013)

olisables a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je crois que c'est un boitier Apple Talk avec fil vers le mac et 2 sorties vers l'imprimante, des sorties à 3 broches.



Ok, j'ignorais que HP avait sorti des imprimantes compatibles AppleTalk (en un seul mot ).

Cependant, si c'est bien ça, ça n'est pas 1 boîtier, qu'il te faut, mais deux (il en faut aussi un côté imprimante) 

Toutefois, si ton LC 630 n'est relié à rien d'autre que cette imprimante (via AppleTalk), tu peux aussi te passer de boîtier, et connecter directement l'imprimante au moyen d'un câble "série" (câble muni à chaque extrémité d'une prise mini-DIN 8 identique à celle du boîtier qui se branche sur l'ordi ou l'imprimante).


----------



## sofizabel (26 Novembre 2013)

bonsoir
pour être sure d'avoir bien compris:
un boitier style appletalk pour mac plus ? (1 fiche 8 broches d'un côté, 2 prises 3 broches de l'autre).


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonsoir
> pour être sure d'avoir bien compris:
> un boitier style appletalk pour mac plus ? (1 fiche 8 broches d'un côté, 2 prises 3 broches de l'autre).



Vi, mais si c'est ça, c'est pas un mais deux boîtiers qu'il lui faut. Toutefois, il y a d'autres solutions (câble série, solution "PhoneTalk", similaire à AppleTalk mais avec un câble de type "téléphone RJ11" à deux conducteurs à la place du câble "3 conducteurs", et, of course, les boîtiers spécifiques).


----------



## sofizabel (26 Novembre 2013)

bonsoir
alors désolée, je ne pourrais pas me rendre utile sur ce coup là.
tout ce dont je dispose est un second boitier appletalk (1 fiche type db (?) à 4 broches, vers 2 prises 3 broches).


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonsoir
> alors désolée, je ne pourrais pas me rendre utile sur ce coup là.
> tout ce dont je dispose est un second boitier appletalk (1 fiche type db (?) à 4 broches, vers 2 prises 3 broches).



Euh  Il a un problème, ton boîtier  AppleTalk, c'est une prise 8 broches mâle vers 2 prises 3 broches femelles, les seules prises 4 broches utilisées sur Mac, ce sont les prises ADB (souris, clavier ) 

J'attends la réponse d'olisables, car j'ai un peu de surplus (un câble série - câble d'imprimante, et une paire de PhoneTalk et le câble "paire torsadée" qui va avec, dont je peux éventuellement me défaire.


----------



## sofizabel (27 Novembre 2013)

bonjour
c'est pourtant un câble d'origine apple (non bidouillé). je me suis trompée pour la désignation de la fiche, il s'agit d'une DE 9 ne comportant que quatre broches.
j'ai pensé que c'était un boitier localtalk, parce qu'il était rangé avec ceux-ci.
ne comprenant pas, j'ai cherché, et trouvé cela:
Shrine Of Apple: AppleTalk Connector Kit


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> ne comprenant pas, j'ai cherché, et trouvé cela:
> Shrine Of Apple: AppleTalk Connector Kit



Ah, mais ça, c'est un kit "LocalTalk" pour PC, pas pour Mac, ça permettait d'inclure un PC sous Windows 3.11 dans un réseau de Mac. On en utilisait un à l'époque où je bossais dans une SSII ou on avait un PC en plus des Mac, on avait ainsi pu relier le PC sous 3.11 au réseau  pendant 6 semaines, après on avait tout passé en ethernet ! :rateau:


----------



## sofizabel (27 Novembre 2013)

merci. je comprends mieux, maintenant.


----------



## olisables (27 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Ah oui tout simplement un cable avec 8 broches de chaque côté irais bien  ça serait plus

direct comme branchement !

vraiment je me complique la vie à rechercher mes deux boitiers effectivement.


----------



## claude72 (27 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, mais ça, c'est un kit "LocalTalk" pour PC...


Ou pour (vieux) RIP hard Agfa (comme le CG9000PS).


----------

